# Cambio cflags da athlon64 a opteron

## caio

Ciao a tutti,

volevo sapere visto che i 2 processori sono molto simili tra loro e funzionano sullo stesso socket (939) se ci sono problemi nel cambiare un athlon64 ad un opteron con la relativa modifica di cflags da athlon64 a opteron.

Grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## noppy

beh , se la tua piastra madre monta anche opteron (mi pare che la versione 939 sia solo la serie 1xx) allora non ci sono problemi , tanto sono praticamente lo stesso processore , d'altra parte non ho mai capito l'utilita' degli opteron 1xx rispetto ad un athlon normale (apparte la cache , ma all'inizio almeno si trovavano athlon64 con lo stesso quantitativo)

----------

## lavish

man gcc:

```
           k8, opteron, athlon64, athlon-fx

               AMD K8 core based CPUs with x86-64 instruction set support.  (This

               supersets MMX, SSE, SSE2, 3dNOW!, enhanced 3dNOW! and 64-bit

               instruction set extensions.)

```

quindi k8 == opteron == athlon65 == athlon-fx

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> man gcc:
> 
> ```
>            k8, opteron, athlon64, athlon-fx
> 
> ...

 

l'athlon65 implementa il bit di parità?  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   man gcc:
> 
> ```
>            k8, opteron, athlon64, athlon-fx
> 
> ...

 

Ma come siamo simpatici   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Maledetto, ora controllero' ogni tuo post in cerca di qualche typo   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Razz: 

----------

